# Hole in Maverick bow?



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Picture.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Tilly_Copano said:


> What was this hole for, an old trolling motor? When I bought my boat it came with the trolling motor bracket mounted and I never touched because it's not in the way. Well yesterday I popped off the middle piece and found this... it has a plastic insert at the bottom with what looks like a drain hose. Any ideas?


Pop up Bow navigation lights?


----------



## Zika (Aug 6, 2015)

yobata said:


> Pop up Bow navigation lights?


Winner, winner chicken dinner. Accon and other hardware manufacturers include plastic drain cups with hoses to siphon water into the bilge.

You could patch the hole or simply run a bead of caulk around it and put the trolling motor mount insert back on to seal it.


----------



## Tilly_Copano (Feb 12, 2017)

Thanks. I'm not going to worry about. I plan on putting an ipiolt up there one day, hopefully it'll cover the hole .


----------



## Bonecracker (Mar 29, 2007)

yobata gets a gold star for the day!!


----------



## Smackdaddy53 (Dec 31, 2012)

Bonecracker said:


> yobata gets a gold star for the day!!


I have one of those rattling sumbeeches in the bow too. It’s about to come out and be replaced with a starboard deck plate with a Battery Tender trolling motor plug.


----------

